# Well screen plugged



## suzyandal

We have a water well which has reduced water flow.I was told by a well contractor that the screen on the intake pipe is most likely plugged with scale.He recommends dropping I believe some kind of acid tablets down the pipe to remove some of the scale. If this fails he indicates that a new well may be necessary because they are not allowed by law to remove the tubing from the well to clean it. Therefore a new well is required. My question is,can I pull out the well pipe,clean the scale and then drop it down the hole again ??


----------



## Frantz

When we had a similar issue a number of years ago, the dropped the tabs and some liquid down the pipe. After a few hours, the then started pulling nd bouncing the pipe. Cleared ir right up .


----------



## icecathound

you could try shooting it my uncle had the same problem a few years ago and he lined up over it with a 45 colt and shot him and everything close to him got wet but it cleared the point. good luck


----------



## Big Reds

Never heard of not being able to pull the well pipe and not replace it before. The only way to drop down the acid pellets down to the point is to pull the whole well pipe with the pump attached. Then drop the acid pellets down to the point. Do not use the liquid, it will dilute itself too quick to act properly. The pellets should remain down on the point overnight. The well will then be replaced and should be allowed to run sprinklers again, overnight. Should work good then.


----------



## snowman11

I've known of people that shoot it too. They used a 12 guage and cut the shot off.


----------



## wally-eye

We used to have a shallow well at our cabin. Was a sandy area and I used to have to shoot down the well with a 22 rimfire about every other year. Worked like a charm, well for a year anyways.......

Funny after we sold the cabin they ran into that problem and had a plumber come out and do the acid thing. Well the next day the acid ate up the well casing so they had to drill a new well.................glad I sold when I did.


----------



## Big Reds

I have a question about the "well shooters". Doesn't the lead from the shell or cartridge stay in the well area and cause lead poisoning?


----------



## multibeard

suzyandal said:


> If this fails he indicates that a new well may be necessary because they are not allowed by law to remove the tubing from the well to clean it. Therefore a new well is required. My question is,can I pull out the well pipe,clean the scale and then drop it down the hole again ??


I think that you need to find another well driller. Jets are pulled all the time to replace a pluged screen. It is best to replace the screen with a new one. You may need special equipment to get ahold of the screen to pull it.


----------



## suzyandal

Thanks multibeard,I think you are right


----------



## hypox

Where can I get some acid tablets?


----------



## lenray

If it is an inch and a quarter pipe then the screen is attached to the pipe and you can drop the tablets down the well and then cap the well for a day or two.
Drop only one pill down at a time--if you just pour the whole jug down the pipe they will hang up sometimes and never get to the bottom where the screen is. The screen is probably 3-4 ft. long.

If it is a 2 inch. well there will be a Bremer check valve on top of the screen that probably sits on top of a 2 ft. tail piece down in the well. The check has to be pulled before you can get the pellets into the screen portion of the well.
Need a check puller.

I buy my pellets at Palmers hardware in Farwell, Mi.

If a person knows what they are doing there is another product that I chase use after the pellets--some use it to etch cement etc. Two fellas in my community werte killed using the acid as the fumes collected in a well pit.
Best done above ground and not in a well pit or basement.

The products out there can make a point like new depending on what kind of material is sticking to the point. I have pulled points that looked like they had been covered with cement.


----------



## wolverine301

We just dealt with this last year at our cabin...we have a very shallow well that was plugged up. We talked to the local well driller and he suggested muratic acid which worked like a charm. Simply buy some acid, pour it down the pipe (make sure you are not looking down the pipe because some nasty gas/smoke may come out the top), wait a while (hour or so), and flush it out. Most people would worry about the muratic acid getting into your pipes, but it does not. when you think about it the ground water is constantly flushing the screen of your pipe and the acid/scale will leach into the filter sand and wash away. Our well now flows like it is brand new when before taking a shower would grind the system to a halt. This is probably the cheapest way to go if you have access to your well pipe (our elbow was buried 6 feet under).

Hope this helps...


----------



## dano

For those whom have pulled a shallow well, any tricks/tips?


----------



## s2a0d0i5e

Try Pumpsandtanks.com


----------



## NorthernWoodman

I wouldn't shoot lead down your well, besides the safety of doing it is enough reason not to, besides lead poisoning. Acid Tablets can work and do damage if well is near its end of life, if so your not really out anything. The acid will dilute itself as it chemically reacts to the Mineral and Rust deposits. My Grandfather would take 3 big bottles of Coke and pour it down the well. When we opened the Cabin up for the summer, let sit for a Day or two. Don't think it will fix a bad problem but as regiment it must be working. The well was put in back in the Thirties when he was 12 and pounded in by hand. Still works today and tests fine every year. And yes we still add the coke to it! This was a 30ft shallow well with hand pump and converted to electric in the Fifties. Check local hardwares for the tablets. some of the Bigger ones won't carry it because of risk involved.:coco:


----------



## PLUMMER47

Not pulling the casing or pump are 2 different things. Not pulling the casing and its own screen is what he is talking about. Pulling the well is no problem, if you wanna see how that is done there are plenty of youtube videos for that. An acid tab is the way to go as it will clean both screens, shooting the well is about as silly as it sounds, it might work but are you willing to risk shooting something else that you cannot see ??? Filling the well up and smacking the water with a mallet will do the same thing.


----------

